# The Bestiality-Rights Movement



## MartiniFox (Sep 24, 2009)

A couple days ago I came across a film here about the Bestiality-Rights movement (http://www.comingsoon.cz).

After going to their site I found a long, interesting article about the entire movement. Don't know if it's been discussed here but here's the link: http://www.miaminewtimes.com/2009-0...mals-will-the-world-ever-accept-them#Comments 

Apparently it's from the Village Voice family...

Is this for real? Do you guys think it will really happen??????


----------



## Revy (Sep 24, 2009)

NO                       .


----------



## Lukar (Sep 24, 2009)

I lol'd.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 24, 2009)

W-what?! No.


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 24, 2009)

no more dogfucker threads thanks.


----------



## Thebravelittle... (Sep 24, 2009)

HAHAHAHA


YES.


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

Dear lord no.

They think fucking a dog or a horse is on the same level as being gay.

IT ISN'T.


----------



## Thebravelittle... (Sep 24, 2009)

Best thing since Nambla.


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

Thebravelittle... said:


> Best thing since Nambla.


Apart from the fact NAMBLA is in South Park. This is IRL.


----------



## DuncanFox (Sep 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Apart from the fact NAMBLA is in South Park. This is IRL.



Oh, you think South Park made that up?  That's cute.

http://www.nambla.org/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_Man/Boy_Love_Association


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> Oh, you think South Park made that up?  That's cute.
> 
> http://www.nambla.org/
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_Man/Boy_Love_Association


Ohshi- I didn't know it was real.

You may call me an idiot now.


----------



## Thebravelittle... (Sep 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Ohshi- I didn't know it was real.
> 
> You may call me an idiot now.



Idiot. ;3

"What's more, they will have to wage battle with well-funded and politically connected animal-protection activists." Made me lol the most.

Fucking soulless bastards. Always trying to "protect" animals. Who do they think they are to tell me a man and a hare cannot be in love?

Edit:
" when a man from Mossy Point was suspected of sexually assaulting and strangling a female goat; he was arrested months later in the abduction of another goat." Was pretty good too, but I have to hand it to the entire article. Kudos to you, Miami News. You started my day with a smile.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 24, 2009)

NO

STOP

No more.  Oh god no more.

Bestiality threads can go burn in fucking hell.

There is NOTHING else to say.


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

Thebravelittle... said:


> Idiot. ;3


WHY YOU HURT ME ;~;


Thebravelittle... said:


> "What's more, they will have to wage battle with well-funded and politically connected animal-protection activists." Made me lol the most.


Don't fund animals, just stick your dick in them :V


Nocturne said:


> NO
> 
> STOP
> 
> ...



Yeah, this.


----------



## Thebravelittle... (Sep 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> WHY YOU HURT ME ;~;



You know I'd never mean to do that, baby. ): I'll be gentle next time.


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

Thebravelittle... said:


> You know I'd never mean to do that, baby. ): I'll be gentle next time.


I have to stop screaming stupid things...


----------



## Arc (Sep 24, 2009)

à² _à² 



That is all.


----------



## Thebravelittle... (Sep 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I have to stop screaming stupid things...



Maybe you should try whispering them?


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 24, 2009)

Welp.  This thread is a success.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 24, 2009)

*duplicate post* *sigh*


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 24, 2009)

Thebravelittle... said:


> Best thing since Nambla.



_NORTH AMERICAN MARLON BRANDO LOOK ALIKES_ FTW!!1! 
(seriously...the _real_ NAMBLA can roast in hell.  Bastards.)

MartiniFox:  Hi!  Welcome to the forums!   

First off, you have a cast iron stomach to sit through that entire film, _then _check out their website *L*.   But as much as beast-ists want to make this legal, it won't happen.  In fact, more countries are passing laws to make this illegal.

But if you encounter people going "oh god not another dogfucker thread!!1!" and bawwwing for a mod to shut this one down, it's because about a month ago nearly everyday there were threads being posted with the arguement that zoophilia and beastiality was okay.   There's no way you could have known this happened, I'm pretty sure people were banned, and the forum's still a hive of angry bees about that.

As for anyone who defends nambla and likens it to the beastiality movement, lets just say South Park couldn't have said it better:





> NAMBLA: "This is about the freedom to be whatever you want to be, be it black, gay, or a pedophile, and that pedophiles cannot _choose_ to be attracted to boys, they're born that way."
> Kyle: "Dude. You have _sex with children_!"
> Stan: "Yeah, you know, we believe in equality for everybody, and tolerance, and all that gay stuff, but dude, f*ck you!"


_


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Dear lord no.
> 
> They think fucking a dog or a horse is on the same level as being gay.
> 
> IT ISN'T.


 
Hmm rage.


----------



## Arc (Sep 24, 2009)

I hope this is just a troll, the fact, that the person just joined for this one post suggests it,
but in this fandom, you never know.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Dear lord no.
> 
> They think fucking a dog or a horse is on the same level as being gay.
> 
> IT ISN'T.



This.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Sep 24, 2009)

You can't just say no without looking at the evidence, of which there is very little. Don't make judgements on preformed opinions.

I think it's a good thing if there starts to be a zoophile movement. It'll help to expose the complete lack of evidence that bestiality is harmful and that the rules against it are merely based on personal feelings and historical stances.

A few days ago I sent an email asking for information on their stnace on bestiality, why they held that position and whether they could point me to any research on the effects of bestiality on animals. I sent the email to the American Society for the Revention of Cruely to Animals (ASPCA), South African versionof the same organisation (NSPCA), the American Vetinary Medical Association  (AVMA) and the British Veterinary Association (BVA). So far only the NSPCA has replied and only said that they took the same view as the law (way to have an individual opinion). In any case I have subsequently emailed a government law department to see whether they can provide the evidence they used to justify classifying bestiality as a crime.



> Dear lord no.
> 
> They think fucking a dog or a horse is on the same level as being gay.
> 
> IT ISN'T.




Of course there is disagreement among the psychologists, some of which would say it's an orientation as well, but obviously you know better.


----------



## Thebravelittle... (Sep 24, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> You can't just say no without looking at the evidence, of which there is very little. Don't make judgements on preformed opinions.
> 
> I think it's a good thing if there starts to be a zoophile movement. It'll help to expose the complete lack of evidence that bestiality is harmful and that the rules against it are merely based on personal feelings and historical stances.
> 
> ...



HAHA

YES.

 I was waiting for you. <3 
Let's hope things get funnier from here on.
/gg


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey everyone, Growlithe is here!

NOW the mods can shut this thread down.


----------



## Arc (Sep 24, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> words



No.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 24, 2009)

This thread just got a thousand times more hilarious.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 24, 2009)

I DONT CARE IF YOU THINK ITS RIGHT OR WRONG

This topic is so overdone its your moms thanksgiving turkey.


----------



## MetroidBob (Sep 24, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> You can't just say no without looking at the evidence, of which there is very little. Don't make judgements on preformed opinions.
> 
> I think it's a good thing if there starts to be a zoophile movement. It'll help to expose the complete lack of evidence that bestiality is harmful and that the rules against it are merely based on personal feelings and historical stances.
> 
> A few days ago I sent an email asking for information on their stnace on bestiality, why they held that position and whether they could point me to any research on the effects of bestiality on animals. I sent the email to the American Society for the Revention of Cruely to Animals (ASPCA), South African versionof the same organisation (NSPCA), the American Vetinary Medical Association  (AVMA) and the British Veterinary Association (BVA). So far only the NSPCA has replied and only said that they took the same view as the law (way to have an individual opinion). In any case I have subsequently emailed a government law department to see whether they can provide the evidence they used to justify classifying bestiality as a crime.



Whoa man, we don't wanna know what you do in your home. Just... keep it away from us, kthx. 

Ha, no, but seriously. Government's trying to protect people from their own stupidity. An uphill battle, to be sure. I'm all for ways to control the population, as long as it goes down. So if people want to not make babies like that, go right ahead...

I just never, ever want to hear about it.


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

MetroidBob said:


> Whoa man, we don't wanna know what you do in your home. Just... keep it away from us, kthx.


For all you know, he does it in public. Or in the stables.
Hm. Anyway.


----------



## Reiko (Sep 24, 2009)

This thread in a nutshell:

RAGE: FFFFFfffffffuUUUU! NO MORE!!! IT'S WRONG!!!

Lollers: Lol! Yes! This is the funniest crap ever because people are sick and twisted and even more people are bent out of shape about it!

Me: Wow... Simply entertaining. I forgot to laugh, so forgive me.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 24, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Text



Oh look, it's the resident dogfucker =3


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Of course there is disagreement among the psychologists, some of which would say it's an orientation as well, but obviously you know better.


How can science show how attracted you are to something? It's something I've never quite understood.

It doesn't take a fool to see the difference between having sex with someone of the same sex and having sex with a different species.

To be honest, I don't care. Do what you want. But when you put zoophiles on the same level as people as homosexuals, you're just asking to be called out on it.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 24, 2009)

Civilization just doesn't know! Fucking animals gives you superpowers and curses disease! It's true! Learn the secret a stay at home mom discovered!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 24, 2009)

Animals cannot have a consenting relationship.
Two grown people can.

Therein lies the difference.

Also, peados can refer to their condition as an "orientation" but that doesn't make it any less disgusting and evil. Try again.


----------



## MetroidBob (Sep 24, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Civilization just doesn't know! Fucking animals gives you superpowers and curses disease! It's true! Learn the secret a stay at home mom discovered!



Is that the new Catwoman origin story?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 24, 2009)

MetroidBob said:


> Is that the new Catwoman origin story?



Oh man, I don't know how much I'd pay to see Halle Berry spend half a movie seducing her cat Mittens but you can bet it would be a lot of money! Whoever makes movies happen should FUND IT!


----------



## veneer (Sep 24, 2009)

I wish I had a facepalm icon for this thread... Oh wait! I do! Unfortunately, I can't post it because IMG tags aren't allowed.

Fuckers.

Anyways, back on topic!


If people want to fuck animals, that's they're choice. You try and involve me in that shit though and I'll either cut off your balls or cut out your ovaries! (YAY FOR BLOODY VIOLENCE! ).

also, this:


DarkNoctus said:


> Dear lord no.
> 
> They think fucking a dog or a horse is on the same level as being gay.
> 
> IT ISN'T.


----------



## Lazydabear (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh no, an Organization dedicated to having sex with Animals?


----------



## veneer (Sep 24, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> Oh no, an Organization dedicated to having sex with Animals?


2 years later... "Welcome to our 1st annual Zoo Pride Parade!"


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

veneer said:


> 2 years later... "Welcome to our 1st annual Zoo Pride Parade!"


Bring your own dog. We ride on horses. Then they ride us.


----------



## veneer (Sep 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Bring your own dog. We ride on horses. Then they ride us.


"Save a Horse. Let a Horse ride You."


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 24, 2009)

Argeed with most posts about it being wrong and THIS TOPIC SUCKS.

P.S anyone doing anything good tonight?


----------



## Aurali (Sep 24, 2009)

Wasn't there a thread about this already?

... yep. and it got locked XD


----------



## veneer (Sep 24, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> P.S anyone doing anything good tonight?


"Anything"? How about "anyone" ;D


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh fucking God.  How did I know Rakuen would be in here?

He's probably their leader.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 24, 2009)

veneer said:


> "Anything"? How about "anyone" ;D


 
oh you sexualy active peoples, you will never know the happyness of not having a partner or sex or fun.


----------



## veneer (Sep 24, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> oh you sexualy active peoples, you will never know the happyness of not having a partner or sex or fun.


Partner*s*. You have to keep more than one around, just in case one of them pisses you off and they have to... uhh... go on vacation. A LONG vacation.

:mrgreen:


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 24, 2009)

veneer said:


> Partner*s*. You have to keep more than one around, just in case one of them pisses you off and they have to... uhh... go on vacation. A LONG vacation.
> 
> :mrgreen:


 
You poligimists and your crazy ways (I know my spelling sucks)


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

Irreverent is viewing the thread.

Bye bye bestiality topic.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 24, 2009)

GO IRREVERENT GO


----------



## veneer (Sep 24, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> You poligimists and your crazy ways (I know my spelling sucks)


Nah, I'm just a plain old *slut*. And I love it.

<3


DarkNoctus said:


> Irreverent is viewing the thread.
> 
> Bye bye bestiality topic.


/inb4thelock


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok.  Been there, done that, got the t-shirt, locked the thread.


----------

